# Sharpen a spiral bit



## fade2black (Mar 31, 2005)

I own a small acrylic fabrication business and have a questions about sharpening bits. I almost exclusively use a solid carbide, 1/2" shank spiral flush cut bit for everything I do. I router thousands of feet of acrylic every year and go through about 3-4 of these bits in a year. They dull fairly quickly and I can only get a few months out of them before they are just too dull to use anymore. I have asked a few places and they are telling me there is no place that can sharpen a spiral flush cut bit. I just figured I would ask the router experts here and see if that is truely the case. At $60-70 a pop, buying these bits adds up over time. I use these in a router table with a downdraft dust collector, so if there is a better option, I am all ears.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

i used 2 work in a tool crib for a machine shop & they used to send their bits both HSS and carbide out for regrinding all the time i am in canada but could check where they send them for resharpening.
les.


fade2black said:


> I own a small acrylic fabrication business and have a questions about sharpening bits. I almost exclusively use a solid carbide, 1/2" shank spiral flush cut bit for everything I do. I router thousands of feet of acrylic every year and go through about 3-4 of these bits in a year. They dull fairly quickly and I can only get a few months out of them before they are just too dull to use anymore. I have asked a few places and they are telling me there is no place that can sharpen a spiral flush cut bit. I just figured I would ask the router experts here and see if that is truely the case. At $60-70 a pop, buying these bits adds up over time. I use these in a router table with a downdraft dust collector, so if there is a better option, I am all ears.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you use this flush trim bit with the bearing the bearing Diameter must be the same as the resharpened flush trim bit. 
Dont think you can get the bearings that way.
when the bit is resharpened it becomes smaller in diameter and the bearing will be larger.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have all my bits and saw blades sharpened by Forrest Mfg. they are located in NJ. They sharpen all bits including the spirals. I suggest that you contact Infinity tools
they are in Fla. 877-872-2487. I buy bits from them and they usually have good prices.
The bits are made in the US. You could ask them if they provide a sharpening service also. Woodnut65


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't think that the flush trim bit can be sharpened. The diameter of the cutting edge needs to be the same as the bearing. Sorry Rick


----------



## fade2black (Mar 31, 2005)

BobandRick said:


> I don't think that the flush trim bit can be sharpened. The diameter of the cutting edge needs to be the same as the bearing. Sorry Rick


That's what I was thinking, but can't they use a smaller diameter bearing and sharpen the bit til the diameters match?

How about normal flush cut bits that aren't spirals? Anyone sharpen those?

Thanks for the replies!

Paul


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Again Paul the cutting edge needs to match the bearing, right.


----------

